# Allegan, MI - ID# 5736 Luther, M Young



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Luther ID# 5736 
German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Male Dog Pet ID: 5736 

Hello, I am a very friendly young boy. I love to run and jump around, I have lots of energy and love to give. I'd make a great family dog. I was found as a stray and brought to the shelter. I can be adopted as early as July 2 so come see me soon!

Allegan County Animal Shelter
<span style="color: #CC0000">269-673-0519</span>

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14091996


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

What is up with these strays round the same area? Who is breeding all these?
Allegan is not very rescue friendly, hope he gets out asap!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

Looks like he could be related to Mr. H,


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

he is handsome


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

he's got that "batman" marking on his forehead.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

what a cutie!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

bump


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

stig has posted in the non-urgent on this guy, he is still at the shelter and is Urgent, IMO.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

bump


----------



## stig (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

Jane -

I posted Luther in the non-urgent section because we have a hold on him and he is in no immediate danger of being put down. However, if the shelter fills we are under pressure to move them out and of course, the health of the animals suffer too.

I'm just not clear on what this board considers "urgent". To me, if he has a matter of days, it's urgent.


----------



## stig (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

Jane -

Let me set you and the others on this board straight about some things. Allegan County MI is a poor county with a VERY large dog population. There are backyard breeders everywhere.

The county funding of the animal control and animal shelter facility is less than $140k a year, and 75% of that goes to salaries of one full time animal control officer and one part time officer who split their time between road patrol and shelter operations. The shelter itself has a capacity of only 20 dogs and 20 cats. There are no funds for even the most basic vetting. The net result is they are always over loaded and have difficulty controlling outbreaks of kennel cough, worms, etc..

Since early this year Wishbone Pet Rescue Alliance has been assisting the shelter to move animals through quickly to new homes or transfer to rescues willing to help. Despite the over crowding and limited funding, their euthanization rate is below 50%. That is better than most shelters and even many humane societies. So it is not accurate to portray them as a "high kill facility" or unfriendly to rescues, they are no more so than any other public run facility. But it is accurate to portray them as a public shelter in crisis and in need of support.

Wishbone's efforts have been directed at making connections with as many rescue organizations and foster networks as possible to save as many animals as possible. County policy and red tape often make this a challenge. We cannot adopt or transfer animals at will. There are procedures we must follow which occasionally means we lose animals. The well posted incident with the pregnant shepherd last week was an example. She was taken away by a state licensed shelter for resale. We filed complaints up and down the ladder but could not get her back.

If this Shepherd Network can help us save the Shepherds that come through the Allegan shelter, we will bend over backward to meet your needs. Just tell me how to best communicate with those that can help because there are many wonderful Shepherds being lost. I will appreciate every effort you can offer.

Best Regards


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

Stig, by keeping up with the threads that you post communicating updates is the best way that we(many who don't live in the area of the shelter the dog is posted with) can help save these poor dogs. I commend you for your efforts.
I am aware of Allegan, Barry and the surrounding counties woes. Kalamazoo has several rescues, and many don't even pull dogs from their own AC, they will go several hundred miles and pull dogs from various shelters-going out of state even, which is fine as those shelters are probably in dire straights compared to the Kalamazoo one. 
Concerning the preg. from Saugatuck: Pet resource network has a fairly decent reputation, and hopefully she is in good hands. 
The local SPCA is raising $$ for their new shelter, and this is thru pulling cats/dogs to resell for a fairly large adoption fee. I know they are saving lives, but it saddens me that the animals are still a marketable enterprise, for what ever the reason the rescue motivation is. As of this past June, I think they have had over 700 adoptions for the year(6 mos).
And considering what SPCA stands for , this particular one does no policing or preventing that I know of. If you call them about anything involving cruelty, you are forwarded to the AC or local police dept.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

Oh gosh uphill battle isn't it. Thanks for trying to help the animals.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

bump


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

Stig thank you for doing what you do! We need all the help we can get to save these noble gsd's!


----------



## stig (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

Jane -

Thanks for the info regarding SPCA out of Kalamazoo. Earlier this year they pulled many puppies and cats out of Allegan. We appreciated their efforts, but I agree that those efforts are tarnished a bit when the motivation is for resale to raise funds for a new shelter. 

Yes, they save lives, but when the motivation is profit, judgment can be affected and corners are cut. This is our chief complaint with PRN as well. PRN actually returns the animals they cannot sell for euthanization. That's hard to stomach and makes it difficult to view them as a rescue.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

Is this dog safe?


----------



## stig (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

Our new friends at Charmed Lifes are taking our boy Luther, and Cinder the black female shepherd in another post. We're hooking up the transport for tomorrow morning.

Thanks for all the support !


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI *LUTHER* ID# 5736*

Thank-You and Charmed Lifes!!!!


----------

